# 'Empty Cradle, broken heart' book



## mhazzab

I have the book 'empty cradle, broken heart' by Deborah Davis, which I read just after my loss and I feel it helped to read it. 

I'd like to pass it onto someone else so if there's any UK mums who think it might help them to read it please let me know and I will send it free to the first person who asks, all I ask is that you pass it on again once you are finished with it. xx


----------



## mhazzab

Still available if anyone wants it x


----------

